
Instagram says it will now detect bullying in photos - koolba
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/09/tech/instagram-anti-bullying-tools/index.html
======
hsienmaneja
This is representative of the fundamentally primitive nature of humanity. We
are pathetic creatures that aim to bring others down, like crabs in a bucket.
We harass and hurt each other insidiously with varying degrees of subtlety.

That we need to rely on technology for such behavioral control is indicative
of a broader fundamental issue with the human condition. Take away safe
spaces, consequences and so on, and a sufficiently nontrivial subset of humans
will revert back to primitive and malicious behaviors.

I’ve found myself to be utterly disgusted by human existence. That such a
thing even needs to be built reminds me of why I am glad to have never
procreated, for the risks of misery are significant and random. Life is a
craps shoot even when the odds are in your favor.

For all of the progress we’ve made as a species, these domestication tactics
have ended up making our species more weak.

I do not support these initiatives, but then again I don’t support Instagram
fundamentally. Humans will evolve with technology, but I’m afraid we will
build in ways to ensure that the weak survive.

------
Doxin
While this is probably a good move, the claim that they can detect the
generall class of "bullying" is laughable. Bullying is a much more complex
issue than just name calling. Name calling is probably one of the easier forms
of bullying to deal with as it's obvious and visible.

------
evilpickle
Not sure how it will detect bullying but it's nice to hear that

~~~
Doxin
The article mentions it will "identify bullying tactics such as comparing,
ranking and rating images and captions, such as a split-screen image in which
a person is compared to someone else in a negative way."

It's hardly a general purpose bullying-detector.

